# Dog coats - anyone tried these?



## Stinkbomb (18 December 2011)

As above any feedback? They look well snuggly!!

http://www.muddypaws.co.uk/muddy-paws-coats-harnesses-dog-coats/hurtta-winter-jacket/prod_370.html


----------



## Synne (18 December 2011)

Love them - so do my dogs (Rhodesian Ridgebacks)! Nice and warm - which was particularly useful last winter when we had -10- -25C for three months! Good fit - no problems with snow getting in between the front legs, causing both the dog and the coat to get wet and cold (a very common problem in other, cheaper coats). Easy to get on and off, no problems with washing, good quality - my oldest dog has had hers for 3-4 years, but it doesn't really show. 

Hurtta has become a real favourite of mine - can't recommend any of their stuff enough! Same goes for several of my friends, as well as an acquaintance who owns a tack/pet shop - he says it's the only brand worth buying!


----------



## MrVelvet (18 December 2011)

Lola's got one of those. By accident really - I was researching hound coats and my feed supplier brought me one to try. I love it


----------



## dingle12 (18 December 2011)

No i have the Danish design ones and they are fab , wash well you can take the thick undercoat off and just use it as a shower sheet plus it has a reflective bad around the belly.


----------



## Brownmare (19 December 2011)

A friend bought one for her skinny boxer and it didn't fit so I said I'd have it for my lurcher but it didn't fit him either - really weird cut at the back for fine dogs but better I guess on something a little chunkier


----------



## Stinkbomb (19 December 2011)

Hmm i wanted one for a boxer, although he's not very skinny!!


----------



## Elle123 (19 December 2011)

Have one for Pixel (cocker spaniel) absolutely love it! Probably the best purchase I've made for her  She had a danish design one before and it just started falling apart 

The hurtta writing is reflective too so she shows up in the dark.

My mum loved hers so much she has since got her Lab and Goldie 1 each.

Sorry for the poor quality but here's Pix in her Hurtta Coat


----------



## TheXRaceHorse (20 December 2011)

My dog uses his doggy rambo rug on winter walks in the snow!


----------



## Spudlet (20 December 2011)

It is quite hard to find ones that are just plain and functional I must say, I don't want one in a bright colour, or with fake fur on it, or a wax jacket (although actually I'm kind of tempted by a wax jacket but then me and Henry would have matching coats which would be Wrong with a capital W), I just want a black waterproof coat, as plain as possible please, which also fits my dog and is comfortable for him. Still I'm sure I'll find one eventually (that I can also afford, I mean £50 for a dog coat, my coat didn't cost that much!)


----------



## MileAMinute (20 December 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			(that I can also afford, I mean £50 for a dog coat, my coat didn't cost that much!)

Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking and hoping someone had the same idea so I didn't feel such a scrooge!

It does look very nice, am tempted to get a coat for my beagle for Christmas as he's got arthritis in his neck and could probably benefit from some warmth out walking.
Will prob get a Joules Weatherbeeta one, they look great! Can't get a Horseware Newmarket one else we'd match


----------



## lexiedhb (20 December 2011)

Do dogs really get that cold whilst out running about?

As an aside there is one of these for sale on another forum..... to fit 60cm back


----------



## galaxy (20 December 2011)

Spud.... have you seen these

http://www.4dobbin.com/p-Landa-Deluxe-Dog-Rug-Weatherbeeta.html

It has the belly cover which is a must for me, and it is plain, although navy!  Equestrain Clearance have them for £16.

Harley had one last winter, but ripped it a bit going under a barbed wire fence.  Bought him the Danish Design one for a "change" but now need to buy another weatherbeeta as the DD rubs him in his armpits!  grr !

ETA - lexie, H wears a coat because GSPs have a very very short coat (much shorter than say a labs) and he spends a lot of time outside up the yard etc and is not always running around!.  He really feels the cold and shivers  I don't know why long haired dogs wear them other than to keep clean?


----------



## Spudlet (20 December 2011)

Thanks GM, will check those out.

Lexie, Henry has never needed one before but this year the cold and wet seem to be getting to him more than they did in previous years so I want one to keep him warm and dry when the weather is really foul. He soaks up water like a sponge, so he is susceptible to bad weather and it seems to be making him seize up a bit


----------



## stylemichelle21 (20 December 2011)

I got a coat for my airedale and he loves it.  I was a little apprehensive at first, but now he never wants to take it off!


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (21 December 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Do dogs really get that cold whilst out running about?

As an aside there is one of these for sale on another forum..... to fit 60cm back
		
Click to expand...

I have an English Pointer, who has very short hair, and is virtually bald around her chest and under carriage area.  We never put a coat on her during her runs, whatever the weather, in case she gets caught, but when she's mooching about on the yard, if its wet, she has her waterproof coat on, and in temps below 3 degree's she'll usually have 2 fleecy layers otherwise she absolutely freezes and will shiver and shake with freezing cold ears and skin.


----------



## lexiedhb (21 December 2011)

MissMincePie&Brandy said:



			I have an English Pointer, who has very short hair, and is virtually bald around her chest and under carriage area.  We never put a coat on her during her runs, whatever the weather, in case she gets caught, but when she's mooching about on the yard, if its wet, she has her waterproof coat on, and in temps below 3 degree's she'll usually have 2 fleecy layers otherwise she absolutely freezes and will shiver and shake with freezing cold ears and skin.  

Click to expand...

Dex has very little hair too- but tends never to stand still long enough to shiver LOL


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (21 December 2011)

galaxymisletoe said:



			Spud.... have you seen these

http://www.4dobbin.com/p-Landa-Deluxe-Dog-Rug-Weatherbeeta.html

It has the belly cover which is a must for me, and it is plain, although navy!  Equestrain Clearance have them for £16.

Harley had one last winter, but ripped it a bit going under a barbed wire fence.  Bought him the Danish Design one for a "change" but now need to buy another weatherbeeta as the DD rubs him in his armpits!  grr !

ETA - lexie, H wears a coat because GSPs have a very very short coat (much shorter than say a labs) and he spends a lot of time outside up the yard etc and is not always running around!.  He really feels the cold and shivers  I don't know why long haired dogs wear them other than to keep clean?
		
Click to expand...


Galaxy, what brands fit your GSP best?  I've found I have trouble with my girls deep chest. The Rambo fleece rubs her chest if on for too long. I've got a comfort zone fleece witch doesnt rub, but is a bit shallow in the body, and I have an Outhwaite padded waterproof, which is OK.


----------



## galaxy (21 December 2011)

The Weatherbeeta Deluxe fits him really well.  He also has an Equafleece that I need to take in really as it's a bit saggy round his belly!

The only other make he's had was a Danish Design.  To look at, it fitted fine, but rubbed him badly in the armpits....  grr!  So back to the Weatherbeeta!  It is a softer material and elasticated at the chest.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 December 2011)

I have the one which has a cotton lining for my springer, I did have to adjust it on the chest/waist as it was a little too generous.  I got it when we first had her and she's filled out now so it fits her when she's clipped but its a bit short when she's floofy


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 December 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			It is quite hard to find ones that are just plain and functional I must say, I don't want one in a bright colour, or with fake fur on it, or a wax jacket (although actually I'm kind of tempted by a wax jacket but then me and Henry would have matching coats which would be Wrong with a capital W), I just want a black waterproof coat, as plain as possible please, which also fits my dog and is comfortable for him. Still I'm sure I'll find one eventually (that I can also afford, I mean £50 for a dog coat, my coat didn't cost that much!)

Click to expand...

I have a couple of danish design ones, one is padded winter one in grey,  the other is just black, the piping is reflective, it has a fleece lining you can take out, it fits my springer lovely, although mines not keen on having her coat on lol


----------



## NOISYGIRL (22 December 2011)

Roast_That_Spud said:



			Thanks GM, will check those out.

Lexie, Henry has never needed one before but this year the cold and wet seem to be getting to him more than they did in previous years so I want one to keep him warm and dry when the weather is really foul. He soaks up water like a sponge, so he is susceptible to bad weather and it seems to be making him seize up a bit

Click to expand...

Did you keep him clipped after ? I was debating what to do over winter but let it grow, will get her done again in the spring


----------



## Toffee44 (22 December 2011)

lexiedhb said:



			Do dogs really get that cold whilst out running about?

As an aside there is one of these for sale on another forum..... to fit 60cm back
		
Click to expand...

Helps buster be only 50% sponge rather than 100% sponge. Also keeps him dry when hes been clipped. My other two dont have one.


----------

